
Ask HN: Any free e-mail clients with scheduling and tracking? - agitator
I once tried Polymail when it was early in their development, and I thought the UI was pleasant and the features were great. But at that time, it was still buggy and I had a hard time integrating my work and personal e-mail accounts smoothly, so I gave up.<p>But now I have use for such features but can&#x27;t find anything convenient&#x2F;free that does this.<p>Do any of you use a client or tools that do what I&#x27;m looking for?
======
xq3000
HubSpot Sales, free edition can do that

